# Cookie used her wheel!



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who help me get my hedgehog to use her wheel. She used it bye her self for the first time last night. So thank you so much!


----------



## Emmanuel Vandell (Oct 23, 2013)

It's really a happy news!
I know it feels very good when you hedgehog have his first ride on the wheel as i looks amazing. I cannot forget those moments when i saw my Hogie was on the wheel and rolling first time .


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

You are quite fortunate that you were able to watch your hedgie run. Mine is a "closet runner" as he never runs if there is a hint of light. He will never run if there is any noise in the room (ie: Pandora streaming on my computer). Dakarai uses his wheel and has done so since day one, for which I am grateful but just once, I'd like to see evidence versus just waking in the morning for cleaning duty.  Ahhh - to be a slave to these quilled little creatures just makes my day though.


----------

